# Dome Top Box



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

Got to playing around a week or so ago, with some cedar drops I had laying around. I've been wanting to try a dome lid box for a long time. Wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nicely done!! I love cedar....


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Really nice!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. Let's see the inside.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice! Love the dovetails Size?


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

The box is 13" wide, 8" high and 7" deep


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

Inside shot of the box


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. You should be proud.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice


----------

